# Gaggia Classic Water Level



## Dunbrewing (Jan 3, 2012)

It's a Great Machine but the slight niggle is keeping an eye on the water level.

So I have thiught about putting a ping pong ball in the tank to show the level.

Has anyone else come up with any similar ideas?


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

I've not used my Classic for more than about 3 doubles apart from a couple of occasions where I was experimenting with incremental doses and therefore monitoring the water level is of slightly less concern. I do however fill with filtered water as part of my cleaning routine so I know that there's nothing I need do but switch on.

It's a good idea using a ping pong ball to indicate the water level but be sure it's both sterilised and won't contaminate the water.

Al


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No, but what about one of those plant watering monitors that makes a noise when it is dry?


----------



## Dunbrewing (Jan 3, 2012)

Plant watering monitors?? do you mean the kids?


----------

